#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  DJ Sandman's Drive-in Show

## djsandman

Aangezien wij nieuw zijn op dit forum, stellen we ons eerst even voor: Geluidsman (DJ) Sander Frijters, 18 jaar en altijd met geluid en muziek bezig! Lichtman (LJ) Jordy ten Bloemendal, 19 jaar en geïnteresseerd in voornamelijk licht en rigging.

Wij hebben ons aangemeld voor dit forum, omdat we benieuwd zijn naar jullie mening over onze drive-in show die we in de afgelopen jaren hebben opgebouwd.

Apparatuurlijst:

Geluid:

- 2 x HK Pro 15 topkasten 400 watt RMS
- 4 x 18 Sound 15LW1400 baskasten 1000 watt EAS
- 2 x HQ monitoren 200 watt RMS
- 1 x Crown XLS 802 (2e volgt snel) 
- 1 x DAP Palladium 900 (wordt vervangen door Crown)
- 1 x Behringer CX2310 Crossover
- 1 x ProDJuser FL10-18 Rackcase
- 1 x JB Systems MCD 200 table top spelers en JB Beat 4 MKII mixer
- 1 x JB DJ Case 200
- 1 x JB HP2000
- 1 x Behringer VMX200 
- 2 x Shure SM57 Beta
- 2 x Shure SM58
- 1 x Koolsound VHF 270 draadloos (voor de lallende feestgangers)
- 1 x Foamcase voor draadloze set

Licht:

- 8 x Par 56 Long | 300 watt GE
- 4 x Par 30 | 50 watt 
- 6 x LED Par 56 
- 2 x JB iMove 5s
- 3 x Showtec Phantom EHJ 250
- 1 x JB Dynamo 100
- 1 x Stageblinder | 1300 watt
- 1 x Jumbo Strobe MKIII | 1500 watt
- 1 x Showtec DJ G-40 green laser
- 1 x Scanmaster 2
- 1 x Showmaster 24
- 2 x Flightcase Par 56 Long
- 3 x Stackcase 2
- 2 x iMove case
- 3 x Phantom case
- 1 x 8HE - 6HE Case voor lichtpanelen
- 1 x Multidim 4 kanaals
- 1 x Multiswitch 4 kanaals

Effectmachines:

- 1 x Antari Z300MKII Fazer
- 2 x Eurolite Vertical Fogger 1500 watt
- 1 x Antari Low Fog Ice Machine
- 2 x Velleman rookmachine 800 watt

Truss & Statieven:

- 2 x Milos 2 meter Triangle
- 2 x Milos 1 meter Triangle
- 2 x ADJ ST 132 Wind-ups
- 2 x HK luidsprekerstatief
- 2 x T-bar
- 1 x Steelpipe 3m + double coupler
- 1 x Steelpipe 1m + double coupler

Overige:

- 1 x Backdrop 1 x 2 meter
- 1 x Backdrop 4 x 2 meter
- 3 x Afrokdoek 1,5 x 6 meter


Foto's:

Geluidsset 1   
Geluidsset 2
Lichtset 1
Lichtset 2
Effectmachines 1
Effectmachines 2

Totaal [foto]
Totaal [filmpje] volgt nog..

Graag horen we jullie meningen en eventuele verbeterpunten. Berichten als koop Pioneer of Martin want dat is beter als JB of Showtec hebben wij niks aan. 
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## dj-wojcik

zow, dat is even een binnenkomer.



Ik neem aan dat dit gewoon schotten zijn die voor jullie cases komt te staan?
Is het van jullie en gebruiken jullie dat iedere keer?

----------


## djsandman

> Ik neem aan dat dit gewoon schotten zijn die voor jullie cases komt te staan?
> Is het van jullie en gebruiken jullie dat iedere keer?



Ja klopt, dit was een soort van afwerking, verzorgd door de school zelf. Het is niet van ons. Wij hebben onze cases achter het zwarte dj meubel staan.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ja ik zie dat je inderdaad gebruikt maakt van een meubel. Ik hou er van om een strakke en nette drive-in te zien. Het oog wilt ook natuurlijk iets. Klein min puntje is dan wel de schroefgaten. Plamuur die eens dicht. Geef het een nieuwe laag verf. En zet er een logo op. Of de naam natuurlijk. Ziet er altijd wel gelikt uit.

Verder wel een mooi lijstje wat je tot beschikking hebt. Ook mooi hoe je 2 speakers gevlogen hebt gehad. Ik neem aan dat dit niet de standaard is? Het is toch niet zo dat jullie iedere keer weer die speakers daar gaan hangen?

----------


## djsandman

Ja het meubel is inmiddels alweer voorzien van een likje verf. Je blijft het houden met drive-in, dat er tijdens het vervoer wel eens wat beschadigd. Dit is een foto van vorig jaar kerst. Een logo hebben we wel maar inderdaad zou een afdruk op het meubel mooi zijn!! Het is natuurlijk ook maar net hoe het licht erop valt  :Wink: 

De gevlogen speakers zijn inderdaad niet standaard. Alleen met de grotere feesten nemen we deze mee.

----------


## dj-wojcik

ja ik heb het zelfde principe kwa meubel dan. En indd het komt altijd voor dat je tijdens het vervoer of in en uitladen, dat er een case langs af gaat. Jammer, maar de volgende keer beter opletten denk ik dan. Nu doe ik er meestal een oud laken over een gooien. 

Bestikkering heb ik toen zelf gedaan. En kost praktisch niks. Dus als het moet heb ik zo weer wat stickers besteld. Gewoon op maat gemaakt en precies hoe je het zelf wilt.




Wat betreft het gevlogen. Geen idee hoe het klinkt maar het ziet er coewl uit. Om het maar zo te zeggen. Voor de mensen die er niks van afweten is het toch alleen maar: hoe meer hoe beter!

Welke kopjes heb je daar eigenlijk hangen. Op die zelfde foto dan he...
Op het lijstje zie ik nergens 4 x .......

----------


## djsandman

Meubel ziet er idd mooi uit bij je! Zijn dat LED strips aan beide zeiden? 

De kopjes zijn 2 x iMove 5s en 2 x Phantom EHJ250. De kopjes hebben allebei voordelen en nadelen:

- iMove 5s is snel maar heeft geen roterende gobo's of prisma's.
- Phantom EHJ 250 is iets trager maar heeft dan wel weer roterende gobo's. Het is maar net wat je wilt. 

Waar hangen jou lichten op die foto nou aan?

----------


## dj-wojcik

haha nee dat zijn ledtubes. 2 x per zeide.
ik had niet zo snel gezien dat het 2 verschillende waren mijn excuses.

haha nee daarboven dan zijn lichten die al aanwezig waren in het zaaltje van een camping. Verder niks mee te maken. Zag er gamel gamel uit. Dus je kon er beter niet onder gaan staan. Maar wie ben ik om te zeggen dat het omlaag moet? :Big Grin: 

hier een beter voorbeeld:



Hier nog een voorbeeld maar dan nog met de oude tubes. Is nu ondertussen al 3 jaar geleden :P Maar het gaat even om de letters

----------


## djsandman

Inderdaad dat bedoel ik  :Wink: 

Ja nu zie ik het inderdaad dat het vaste installatiespul is.. 
DB subs en tops meen ik?! Actief of passief?

----------


## dj-wojcik

het setje wat hier staat is inderdaad van dB. Wel gezegd 2 x dB technologies F12 + 2 x dB technologies 15D. Actief dus  :Big Grin:

----------


## djsandman

Inmiddels hebben we een banner laten maken. Promotie is toch een belangrijk punt. Het meubel heeft ook weer eens zijn likje verf gekregen. Hieronder een foto:

Foto nieuwe meubel

De banner hebben we gemonteerd dmv Jan-Willempjes!

Na het weekend foto's van een recentere show!

----------


## djsandman

Update:

Een 50e verjaardag. Show met zowel licht als geluid. 
4 subs meegenomen omdat het gewoonweg mooier staat. Volume was aangepast aan de ruimte.

Voorkant

Achterkant

Graag hoor ik wat reacties van jullie. Volgende week foto's van een grote show!

----------


## timedriver

Was dat in iemands huiskamer? Ik zie namelijk parket (of laminaat) en statieven er op....

Dat zou ik niet gauw doen. Voor dat soort gevallen hebben wij plaatjes multiplex bij ons, die onder de poten van de statieven gaan om te voorkomen, dat we later gezeur krijgen over krassen op de vloer.

Verder heb je qua apparatuur de boel netjes voor elkaar.

----------


## djsandman

> Was dat in iemands huiskamer? Ik zie namelijk parket (of laminaat) en statieven er op....
> 
> Dat zou ik niet gauw doen. Voor dat soort gevallen hebben wij plaatjes multiplex bij ons, die onder de poten van de statieven gaan om te voorkomen, dat we later gezeur krijgen over krassen op de vloer.



Het was inderdaad in een *ruime* huiskamer. 
Ik snap je punt, maar de statieven gaan niet zomaar door een hardhoutenvloer heen. Voorzichtig moet je natuurlijk altijd zijn, maar het nadeel van losse multiplexhoutjes is dat de boel een stuk minder stevig staat dan wanneer er een vaste ondervloer onder zit. 

Bovendien is het niet zo dat de statieven pootjes hebben die uit zichzelf gaan lopen, dus als je er verder niet aankomt heb je nergens last van.

----------


## djsandman

Afgelopen vrijdag een schoolfeest verzorgd. Hierbij hebben we hetvolgende neergezet:

Maximale aantal personen die avond: 300

*Geluid:*

2 x HK Audio Premium Pro 15
2 x DB Arena 15 (vliegend in carré)
4 x 18Sound LW151400
Crown versterkers XLS serie
Pioneer DJ set

*Licht:*

Trussbrug 8 meter gevuld met:

2 x T4 Par 56 Long
4 x Phantom EHJ250 MH
1 x Stageblinder 2

Trusscarré 5 x 5 x 3,5 meter gevuld met:

10 x Showtec LED Par 56
4 x Par 30 
4 x JB Systems iMove 5s
2 x JB Systems Dynamo

*Extra:*

2 x Podiumdelen 2 x 1 meter (dansblok)

Foto geluid 1
Foto geluid 2

Foto trussbrug 1
Foto trussbrug 2

Foto trusscarré 1
Foto trusscarré 2

Foto achter meubel

Foto vervoer

Graag horen wij reacties op deze foto's. Zowel positief als negatief!!
Ook (leuke) suggesties zijn welkom.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Echt netjes, mijn complimenten!
Wel een vraagje, stond die carre stevig, omdat deze niet op baseplates stond? En vanwaar die podiumdelen? Ging dat ook niet schuiven met zoveel mensen?
Maar nogmaals: Complimenten  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Die constructie staat wel degelijk op baseplates. Wanneer je op de foto klikt dan vergroot deze nog een keer ( naja, bij mij wel in ieder geval).

----------


## @lex

Dragen zulke kleine base plates eigenlijk bij aan de soliditeit? Zijn er nog anderen redenen om ze te gebruiken naast soliditeit?

@lex

----------


## Mark Vriens

Oh, zijn het hele kleine driehoekjes, even groot als de truss zelf. Dan heb ik ze over het hoofd gezien. Foutje.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## timedriver

> Dragen zulke kleine base plates eigenlijk bij aan de soliditeit? Zijn er nog anderen redenen om ze te gebruiken naast soliditeit?
> 
> @lex



Je houdt de vloer heel, je drukt geen 'cirkeltjes' in het marmoleum. Daarbij heb je ook minder kans dat het uiteinde van de truss beschadigd.

Die (mooie) humbaur aanhangwagen komt op mij vreemd over...zit er meer ruimte voor de assen, dan erna, of is dat gezichtsbedrog??

----------


## kevinrelouw

> Die (mooie) humbaur aanhangwagen komt op mij vreemd over...zit er meer ruimte voor de assen, dan erna, of is dat gezichtsbedrog??



Was mij nog niet opgevallen, maar nu ik er op let, ziet er idd vreemd uit. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verder ziet het er aardig uit. Ik vind alleen je trusscarré een beetje leegjes uitzien, had hem persoonlijk misschien wat meer gevuld.

Maar zeker complimenten!

----------


## djsandman

> Die (mooie) humbaur aanhangwagen komt op mij vreemd over...zit er meer ruimte voor de assen, dan erna, of is dat gezichtsbedrog??



Dat is mijzelf inderdaad ook opgevallen. Ik heb het niet nagemeten maar de kant voor de assen lijkt mij ook iets langer, dat vond ik ook vreemd. Maarja hij was handig om eens te huren voor zo'n grote klus.

Over de baseplates, deze zijn inderdaad driehoekig net als de truss. Baseplates met nog een extra bredere plaat eronder hadden we ook bij ons, maar wegens het gevaar dat je hier weer over kon struikelen hebben we deze niet voor de carré gebruikt.

----------


## djsandman

Update:

Filmpje van de show afgelopen vrijdag.
Ondanks HD camera van de iPhone is de kwaliteit na uploaden geen HD meer... =(

Klik

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

_is op graaf engelbrecht is het niet._

----------


## 4AC

Ziet er goed uit, mooi klusje.

Jullie zijn wel van de 15" woofers, is het niet?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djsandman

> _is op graaf engelbrecht is het niet._



Klopt helemaal.

----------


## djsandman

> Jullie zijn wel van de 15" woofers, is het niet?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ja dat klopt. 
Heb wel expres gekozen voor hoorngeladen subs zodat het toch net even wat verder reikt als een frontloaded 15".

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

> Klopt helemaal.



Hoorde er al wat van Tim over.
Ziet er goed uit is alles van jou zelf of is er ook grootendeels gehuurt

----------


## djsandman

> Ziet er goed uit is alles van jou zelf of is er ook grootendeels gehuurt



Licht en geluid is allemaal van onszelf. De meeste truss van de carré is wel gehuurd. Inhoud daarvan niet.

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Okè ziet er mooi uit hoor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djsandman

Even een vraagje:

Ik heb m'n ontvanger van mijn draadloze microfoonset nu gewoon los staan. Deze wil ik graag inbouwen in een 19" rackje. Is het verstandig om deze in m'n versterkerrack erbij te bouwen of kan het beter los? 

Ik heb daarvoor een rackmount nodig voor 1 ontvanger (standaard maatje)
Wie heeft er ervaring mee en weet welke rackmount ik hiervoor kan gebruiken? 
Ik heb zelf de DB Technologies VH 301 gevonden. Deze is helaas niet meer leverbaar zover ik weet dus wie o wie kent ook andere rackmounts van dit type?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik zou netjes een apart (binnen?) rackje maken met eerst (van boven naar onder) een blindplaat (1HE), dan zo'n beugel als op de foto (1HE) en dan netjes een connectorplaatje met (?van links naar rechts?) powercon in en uit, 4 XLR male chassisdelen en 2 BNC chassisdelen. Op die manier kan je eerst 1 draadloos ontvangertje erin knallen, later nog een, of 2 dubbele, enz. enz. Zo kan je bijv. ook al je draadloos voor zowel drive-in als tapewerk erin knallen, met een dubbele ontvanger (een echte goede Sennheiser of Shure :Wink: ) en een dubbele zender voor inear. Als je het echt goed doet maak je er ook meteen een (2 of 3 HE) lade in voor (inear) beltpacks, handhelds en batterijen bij, dan heb je je draadloze spul meteen netjes voor elkaar. Dan misschien nog een zgn. "loom" ("loem") erbij, 1 kabel met aan de ene kant 4 XLR male en aan de andere kant 4 XLR Female, of andere combinaties (voor inears), dan heb je met 1 kabel al je signaal van (en naar) je draadloos rackje voor elkaar.

Qua beugels: met een beetje rekenen en vergelijken kan je jouw ontvanger ook wel in een beugel van Sennheiser of Shure krijgen, misschien een beetje flightcaseschuim toevoegen, maar dat moet kunnen. Ik weet niet welke ontvanger je nu hebt, maar voor de meeste gangbare merken zijn per model(lenreeks) speciale beugels te krijgen.


Succes! Daan

----------


## djsandman

@djspeakertje

Ik heb momenteel een Rackcase 10 HE. Daarin zit een Crown XLS 802, Dap Palladium 900, CX2310 crossover, patchpanel (XLR F, Speakon, Powercon in/uit),ventilatiepanelen.

Mijn plan was om de DAP op te ruimen en opzoek te gaan naar een XLS 802 (reeds gevonden), een DBX driverack PA+ erin, een 2 he lade en die mic ontvanger. M'n patchpanel verander ik naar: 2 x XLR F, 2 x XLR M, 2 x powercon, 4 x speakon, 1 x usb (driverack) en een XLR uit voor de mic naar mengtafel. Lade voor de microfoons en andere zooi.

----------


## NesCio01

Het ziet er allemaal erg retestrak uit,
complimenten voor de foto's.

Als geluidsman ben ik beroepsgedeformeerd en vraag
me natuurlijk af: Hoe klinkt deze set?

Het is iig erg slim om DAP te vervangen en wellicht
zinvol om zsm ook Beringher eruit te gooien?

Ik heb geen ervaring met wireless ingebouwd in een
amprack, maar kwam het al wel eerder tegen op foto's
ergens op het forum.

Ik weet dat bij de E-series (G3) van wireless Sennheiser er altijd
bevestigingsmaterialen (1/2 19") in de verpakking zit.
(heb ook nog het nodige liggen)

grtz

----------


## djsandman

@NesCio01

Bedankt voor het compliment.
De behringer wordt dan idd vervangen door de DBX driverack PA+. Daar zitten alle nodige dingen (crossover, eq, limiter, processor e.d.) al in en is nog digitaal ook! =)

Via een filmpje kan ik moeilijk laten horen hoe de set klinkt, daarvoor moet je er toch echt voor staan..

Ik heb een heel goedkoop en simpel Koolsound VHF 270 microfoonsetje (1 handheld en 1 dasspeld of headset)
De microfoon is niet bedoeld als zang, meer voor het (zatte) publiek die een nummer mee willen lallen. Voor bands gebruiken we draadgebonden Shures.
Nu zat bij deze koolsound set geen rackmount. Wat heb je nog liggen, heb je evt foto's? 
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## djsandman

Wij willen graag onze ST 132 windups gaan vervoeren in een zelfbouw flightcase. Iemand hier ervaring mee en misschien tips?

----------


## JanFryslan

> Foto trussbrug 2
> 
> 
> Graag horen wij reacties op deze foto's. Zowel positief als negatief!!



Mooi voor elkaar, maar toch één negatieve reactie:

Bekijk de 'Foto trussbrug 2' eens. De voorste poot van de St 132 staat 10 cm van de afgang vandaan.

Er hoeft maar één kind van achteren tegenaan te rennen en je kunt 25 kinderen naar het ziekenhuis brengen...

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik zou de ST132's eerst vervangen voor echte statieven (die wat meer gewicht kunnen dragen) en dáár een kist voor (laten) bouwen. Of je moet je kist ruim genoeg maken om later eventueel grotere statieven in kwijt te kunnen. (daar zitten trouwens wieltjes onder, dus die hoeven niet in een kist, gewoon naar de bus, platleggen en erin rollen :Wink: ).


Daan

----------


## djsandman

> Mooi voor elkaar, maar toch één negatieve reactie:
> 
> Bekijk de 'Foto trussbrug 2' eens. De voorste poot van de St 132 staat 10 cm van de afgang vandaan.
> 
> Er hoeft maar één kind van achteren tegenaan te rennen en je kunt 25 kinderen naar het ziekenhuis brengen...



Dat klopt, dat hadden we zelf ook al gezien, alleen was er simpelweg de ruimte niet om hem anders neer te zetten. Het gedeelte voor het meubel hebben we daarom zoveel mogelijk proberen vrij te houden. 





> Ik zou de ST132's eerst vervangen voor echte statieven (die wat meer gewicht kunnen dragen) en dáár een kist voor (laten) bouwen. Of je moet je kist ruim genoeg maken om later eventueel grotere statieven in kwijt te kunnen. (daar zitten trouwens wieltjes onder, dus die hoeven niet in een kist, gewoon naar de bus, platleggen en erin rollen).
> 
> 
> Daan



Zolang we met deze statieven vooruit kunnen, doen we ze niet weg. Een statief van VMB oid is natuurlijk altijd beter, maar de prijs is er ook wel naar. 
Momenteel zijn we bezig om eerst het vervoer anders te gaan doen, aangezien het nu allemaal nog in een aanhangertje moet passen.

----------


## djsandman

Wij willen onze kabels gaan voorzien van onze naam.
De kabels zijn aan 1 zijde al op kleur gemerkt voor de lengte. 

Wie heeft ervaring en deelt zijn ervaringen graag hier? =) Dymo? Gaffa met stift? Printer met doorzichtige tape?

Groeten

----------


## cru

> Wij willen onze kabels gaan voorzien van onze naam.
> De kabels zijn aan 1 zijde al op kleur gemerkt voor de lengte. 
> 
> Wie heeft ervaring en deelt zijn ervaringen graag hier? =) Dymo? Gaffa met stift? Printer met doorzichtige tape?
> 
> Groeten



Dymo label op beide fiches, transparante krimpkous er rond en verhitten maar. Hier heb ik de beste ervaring mee.
Merken deed ik vroeger ook met gaffa, die gekleurde plastic kapjes van Neutrik zijn wel degelijker.

----------


## showband

grote aantallen?
Kabel op rol kopen en naar een bedrijf als dit sturen.
Maas Electro Systems B.V. - Products - wire and cable

http://www.maaselectro.nl/images/menu/19.jpg

Kleine aantallen met krimpkous-lettertang
bv:
http://nl.farnell.com/dymo/s0771930/...kit/dp/1521909


Medium aantallen? (conventioneel PA kabelkist)
Paar rollen kleurentape voor lengteaanduiding

----------


## djsandman

Bedankt voor de informatie. We kiezen ervoor om het met transparante krimpkousen te gaan doen. Wie heeft enig idee welke diameter krimpkous je nodig hebt voor XLR (neutrik, procab), Stroom 3 x 2,5mm en speakons 2 en 4 polige 2,5mm kabels?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## djsandman

Binnenkort mogen wij een theatervoorstelling voorzien van licht en geluid waarbij meerdere bandjes, duo's en dansgroepen zullen optreden.

Voor deze gelegenheid maken we gebruik van een Midas Venice 320 geluidstafel.
Ik blijf in mijn voorbereiding even bij de keyboard hangen. Hoe ga ik deze precies aansluiten? met 1 DI of met 2? Ga ik deze op een mono kanaal (XLR) doen of op een stereo kanaal 2x jack 6,3? 

Wie heeft raad of tips?

Voor mensen die verder geinteresseerd zijn in het apparatuurlijstje oid staan wij ook open  :Wink:

----------


## Junior

Ik zou sowieso voor stereo gaan. Dit omdat het stereo geluid een stuk " ruimtelijker" klinkt.
Er vanuit gaande dat het keyboard wel een stereo geluid produceert!

Dit kan je op 2 mono kanalen doen maar ook op een stereo kanaal afhankelijk van je wensen (de sweep op de mid banden van je eq/inserts)

----------


## SPS

> Dit kan je op 2 mono kanalen doen maar ook op een stereo kanaal afhankelijk van je wensen (de sweep op de mid banden van je eq/inserts)



 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  
Verklaar je nader zou ik zeggen. Wat heeft de eq er mee te maken??? :EEK!: 

Paul

----------


## mrVazil

denk dat hij bedoelt dat op sommige tafels de stereokanalen een minder uitgebreide eq hebben dan de mono-kanalen. geen idee hoe dat bij de venice zit.

----------


## djsandman

> denk dat hij bedoelt dat op sommige tafels de stereokanalen een minder uitgebreide eq hebben dan de mono-kanalen. geen idee hoe dat bij de venice zit.



Opzich is de EQ niet zo belangrijk. Een low,mid,high zit er bijna altijd wel op ook bij stereo. 

Ik denk dat ik met 2 jacks uitga naar 2 di's deze gaan uit naar de XLR multi. Bij de tafel ga ik door middel van 2 XLR F to 2 Jack 6,3 M het stereokanaal in. 

Opgelost denk ik? =) Bedankt allen

----------


## Junior

> Verklaar je nader zou ik zeggen. Wat heeft de eq er mee te maken???
> 
> Paul



Als je door op een stereo kanaal te prikken je een minder uitgebreide EQ hebt en geen mogelijkheid tot een insert.
Lijkt mij dit toch iets wat je mee moet nemen bij de vraag of je 2 mono of 1 stereo kanaal gaat gebruiken.

ik zelf zou als ik kanalen genoeg heb altijd voor twee keer mono gaan.

----------


## vasco

> Ik denk dat ik met 2 jacks uitga naar 2 di's deze gaan uit naar de XLR multi. *Bij de tafel ga ik door middel van 2 XLR F to 2 Jack 6,3 M het stereokanaal in.*



Wat is hier dan nog het nut van je DI?

----------


## SPS

> Als je door op een stereo kanaal te prikken je een minder uitgebreide EQ hebt en geen mogelijkheid tot een insert.
> Lijkt mij dit toch iets wat je mee moet nemen bij de vraag of je 2 mono of 1 stereo kanaal gaat gebruiken.
> 
> ik zelf zou als ik kanalen genoeg heb altijd voor twee keer mono gaan.



Kies zelf ook voor zoveel mogelijk monokanalen. Al was het alleen maar voor de panning.
Sommige keyboardspelers gebruiken extreme L/R effecten die in een zaal met slechte acoustiek niet bruikbaar zijn.
(Sta je links, hoor je niks van rechts..) Dus maar een beetje uit mid pannen is dan wel lekker, en dat is niet mogelijk met de balansregeling op een stereokanaal.

Paul

----------


## BJD

Waarbij je weer phasing problemen introduceert.
Als de bron niet goed is moet je dat niet op de tafel proberen op te lossen.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Opzich is de EQ niet zo belangrijk. Een low,mid,high zit er bijna altijd wel op ook bij stereo. 
> 
> Ik denk dat ik met 2 jacks uitga naar 2 di's deze gaan uit naar de XLR multi. Bij de tafel ga ik door middel van 2 XLR F to 2 Jack 6,3 M het stereokanaal in. 
> 
> Opgelost denk ik? =) Bedankt allen



 
En als je dan actieve DI's hebt heb je een probleem, want een show op batterijen draaien vind ik met wireless zo af en toe stiekem nog wel een beetje eng, maar met een DI zou ik zoveel mogelijk monokanalen aanhouden, dan maar 2* mono opofferen. Op een Venice 320 heb je trouwens maar 24 monokanalen, plus nog eens 4 stereo (ook 4 bands EQ, maar geen midsweeps).

Edit: en dan hebben we het er nog niet eens over gehad of je DI's überhaupt wel op batterijen kunnen draaien (bij mijn beste weten zijn dat meestal kwalitatief niet al te beste bakkies, doe mij maar Klark :Wink: )


Daan

----------


## djsandman

> En als je dan actieve DI's hebt heb je een probleem, want een show op batterijen draaien vind ik met wireless zo af en toe stiekem nog wel een beetje eng, maar met een DI zou ik zoveel mogelijk monokanalen aanhouden, dan maar 2* mono opofferen. Op een Venice 320 heb je trouwens maar 24 monokanalen, plus nog eens 4 stereo (ook 4 bands EQ, maar geen midsweeps).
> 
> Edit: en dan hebben we het er nog niet eens over gehad of je DI's überhaupt wel op batterijen kunnen draaien (bij mijn beste weten zijn dat meestal kwalitatief niet al te beste bakkies, doe mij maar Klark)
> 
> 
> Daan



Het worden 2 DI's LA Audio over 2 monokanalen. Geen gekloot met 9V batterijen hoor, gewoon phantoom.

----------


## tha_dj

Koop dan de stereo uitvoering van  118,- scheelt je centjes, en je kan hem nog gebruiken tussen een DJ mixer in de toekomst.

 :Wink:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Leuk, maar ik zou écht kiezen voor 2 mono-DI's in plaats van een stereo. Die is misschien nu wel handig, maar wat moet je als je later eens een optreden krijgt van een band met een akoestische gitaar, en je wilt de bas ook via DI pakken?
Doormidden zagen lijkt me dan geen optie...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## tha_dj

> Leuk, maar ik zou écht kiezen voor 2 mono-DI's in plaats van een stereo. Die is misschien nu wel handig, maar wat moet je als je later eens een optreden krijgt van een band met een akoestische gitaar, en je wilt de bas ook via DI pakken?
> Doormidden zagen lijkt me dan geen optie...
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Ja, dat wel......maar daarom heb je voor een bedrijf ook VEEL spullen nodig op den duur.

Kijk alles heeft zo zijn doel in de branche, en zoals gezegd is het bedoeld voor toetsen en omdat degene ook disco doet........dubbele combi ( altijd handig voor je eigen signaaltje elders, evt. )
En het feit dat er maar 1 blokje ligt op de meestal al overvolle podia's.

Ga je verder met bands gewoon ook mono DI bijkopen.......voor je het weet heb je een vrachtwagen vol spul.

En anders zet je ze naast elkaar !!!! die basist en akoestische gitarist  :Big Grin:

----------


## djsandman

Inmiddels een leuke klus gehad. We doen deze klus ieder jaar, maar proberen toch ieder jaar weer beter te worden. 

De apparatuurlijst is wel erg uitgebreid, daarom hieronder een paar vernieuwende dingen:

- brug 12 meter
- 2 x 2 meter trusspoot (baseplate 60cm x 60cm)
- 2 x 1 meter trusspoot (baseplate 60cm x 60cm)
- 8 x Sunstrip (Funstrip) Active of hoe je ze ook wilt noemen.
- 1 x Unique hazer
- Low ice fog machine
- Pearl Tiger 
- Midas Venice 320 + outboard
- Meer? Vraag maar!

Het was een voorstelling van een school. Optredens waren van dansgroepen, duo's, 2 bandjes, een dj en wat andere acts.

Hieronder een paar foto's:

Foto 1 (Opbouw)
Foto 2 (FOH geluid)
Foto 3 (brug en trusspoten)
Foto 4 (Midas)
Foto 5 (Outboard)

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Ziet er goed uit, Mooie locatie ook in de Drie Linden. :Embarrassment: 
Als je weer eens een keer in de buur bent laat maar weten hoor kom graag een keer kijken?? :Wink: 




> -  
> Foto 5 (Outboard)



Gehuurd bij Idak zo te zien! :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

Trekken de HK toppen die zaal?
Zeker als het een beetje vol raakt...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djsandman

> Trekken de HK toppen die zaal?
> Zeker als het een beetje vol raakt...
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Voor deze toepassing wel, het geluid hoefde niet extreem te zijn, maar wel goed hoorbaar. Daarom had ik achterin de zaal een klein mini array'tje gebouwd. Per kant 2 oudere toppen van 200 watt RMS onder elkaar. Deze met 2 wind-ups omhoog gedraaid. Ik heb hier helaas geen foto van. De DAP P900 bij de FOH stuurt deze kasten dan ook aan. 





> Ziet er goed uit, Mooie locatie ook in de Drie Linden.
> Als je weer eens een keer in de buur bent laat maar weten hoor kom graag een keer kijken??
> 
> 
> Gehuurd bij Idak zo te zien!



Klopt! Dingen die wij niet allerdaags gebruiken huren wij liever. 
Ik zal het eens laten weten als we weer een mooi klusje hebben in de buurt. Drie linden is zeker een mooie locatie, op het frontlicht na dan.

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

> Klopt! Dingen die wij niet allerdaags gebruiken huren wij liever. 
> Ik zal het eens laten weten als we weer een mooi klusje hebben in de buurt. Drie linden is zeker een mooie locatie, op het frontlicht na dan.



Is goed ik hoor het wel.
Over dat front licht geef ik je groot gelijk :Wink:

----------


## djsandman

Ik blijf vinden dat mijn versterkers te snel clippen, vandaar dat ik jullie hulp wil vragen bij hetvolgende:

Ik heb een versterkerrack met 2 Crown XLS 802d versterkers en een CX2310 crossover.

Speakers die aangestuurd worden zijn 2 (8ohm per kant) of 4 (4ohm per kant) 18Sound 15LW1400's en 2 HK Pro 15. (8ohm per kant)

Enkele gegevens:

- 18Sound 15LW1400
- HK Audio Pro 15
- Crown XLS 802d
- Amprack 

Nu dus mijn vraag, zijn dit de juiste versterkers? Ik cross rond de 120 hZ. Versterkers beginnen te clippen bij half open, terwijl toppen en bassen nog niet beginnen te kraken. 

Een driverack komt er zo snel mogelijk aan zodat ik het geheel beter kan configureren. Ik stel de EQ nu meestal wat bij met me mengtafel, maar dat werkt gewoon niet.

Iemand die tips heeft?
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## 4AC

Die 802 houdt inderdaad niet over, zeker niet voor de 18sound. Dat beestje mag wel minimaal 1 kw aan 8 ohm gevoerd krijgen.
De HK Audio Pro serie ken ik niet zo goed, maar als je de 1,5-2x vermogen regel neemt, dan zouden deze ook wel meer voor hun kiezen mogen krijgen.

Zwaardere versterkers aanschaffen dus, maar dat had je zelf ook al door, geloof ik.

Echter, bij half vermogen al clippen is wel erg vlug. Heb je ook allerlei eq's aanstaan? Of op je crossover de bass ver open gedraaid of zoiets?
Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djsandman

Dit gebeurt gewoon als de EQ op mijn mengpaneel 0db staat en de crossover alles 0db staat.

Inderdaad zwaardere versterkers. Enig idee waar ik naar zou kunnen kijken? 

Heeft de aanschaf van een driverack (DBX PA+) voor deze versterkers dan nog enige zin, als de versterkers het toch niet overhouden?

----------


## goldsound

> Inderdaad zwaardere versterkers. Enig idee waar ik naar zou kunnen kijken?



Zelf erg goede ervaring met de American Audio V-serie. Voor het geld een erg goede eindtrap






> Heeft de aanschaf van een driverack (DBX PA+) voor deze versterkers dan nog enige zin, als de versterkers het toch niet overhouden?



Driverack heeft zeker zin zeker als je dadelijk zwaardere eindtrappen gaat gebruiken, om de boel een beetje onder controlle te houden.

----------


## djsandman

> Zelf erg goede ervaring met de American Audio V-serie. Voor het geld een erg goede eindtrap



Het blijft zo wel betaalbaar, maar wil toch eens verder kijken voor het duurdere spul tweedehands. Lab Gruppen?

----------


## Big Bang

Iets betaalbaarder en nog steeds erg leuk: QSC PL4.0

----------


## djsandman

> Iets betaalbaarder en nog steeds erg leuk: QSC PL4.0



Tweedehands dan neem ik aan? 

"*The PowerLight Series is no longer in production"*

----------


## Dj jarno

tja dit is wel een goede grote set maar laat eens gewoon alles zien wat je hebt op fotos  :Smile:  wat je opbergt enzovoort lijk me wel vet ik heb een warenhuis gezien met 100.000,- aan spullen allemaal voor feesten en alles zo vet  :Smile:

----------


## djsandman

> tja dit is wel een goede grote set maar laat eens gewoon alles zien wat je hebt op fotos  wat je opbergt enzovoort lijk me wel vet ik heb een warenhuis gezien met 100.000,- aan spullen allemaal voor feesten en alles zo vet



 
Ik gebruik alles  :Wink:  Zelfs ieder kabeltje of plugje.

Zal binnenkort wat foto's posten van m'n nieuwe speakers

UPDATE:

Foto's:

FR101 (1) - FR101 (2) - FR101 (3)  2 stuks
BR115 (1)   4 stuks
BR218 (1) - BR218 (2)  1 stuk

Verder heb ik qua speakers nog 2 HQ Power VDSG10 400 watt die ik wel eens laat vliegen, geeft net een beetje meer hoog voor bijvoorbeeld achterin een zaal of aula. (Foto)
Buizen zijn inmiddels stuk netter en korter met op het einde veiligheidspennen.

En daarnaast m'n meest gebruikten HK Pro 15 speakers waar ik nog altijd zeer tevreden over ben.

De BR218 is nog in productie. Heb deze kast tweedehands gekocht en ben hem nu even een stuk netter aan het maken. Er zaten twee verschillende baffels in, tapijt houd ik niet van, foam was kapot, xlr eruit en speakons erin. Komen 2 maal de 18 Sound 18LW1400 in. Als de speakers me bevallen bouw ik er nog een BR218 bij!

Vragen? Ask me!

----------


## djsandman

De bouw van de BR218 vordert snel;

Heb eerst het tapijt verwijderd. Was met ongeveer 1000 nietjes vastgemaakt + tapijtlijm, rotklus dus. Is nu voorzien van 2e baffel onder een hoek van 20 graden. (18mm berken multiplex)

De eerste 2 lagen grondverf zitten er op.
Dit weekend de kast met een structuurroller voorzien van zwarte verf. (RAL 9005) Warnex kennen we nu wel, tijd voor iets nieuws dacht ik zo.

Pic 1

Fotookee 2

1 mei word de kast waarschijnlijk voor de eerste keer in open lucht getest.
Driverack is ook onderweg. Echter geen DBX meer maar de goedkopere Behringer DCX2496. Zit met de DBX toch wel te kloten dat je vastzit aan de speakers van JBL. Je kan geen phases instellen en snapte de behringer toch sneller dan de dbx. En ook niet verkeerd in de portemonnee.

Houd jullie op de hoogte

----------


## Rolandino

Als je zo eenn vertrouwde 18Sound fan bent zie je ook wel dat dit GEEN BR218 is van 18Sound.

Dit is een 18Sound BR218 volgens de originele tekening :

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Als je zo eenn vertrouwde 18Sound fan bent zie je ook wel dat dit GEEN BR218 is van 18Sound.
> 
> Dit is een 18Sound BR218 volgens de originele tekening :



Ik ben een leek, maar zo ziet een ELI KW sub er ook uit (op de handvatten na).

----------


## djsandman

> Als je zo eenn vertrouwde 18Sound fan bent zie je ook wel dat dit GEEN BR218 is van 18Sound.
> 
> Dit is een 18Sound BR218 volgens de originele tekening :



Haha deze reactie had ik al verwacht.
Helaas voor jou vond ik je vraagprijs voor je BR218's iets te duur. Ben zelf aan het hobbieën geslagen. De kast komt je hoogstwaarschijnlijk toch wel bekend voor. AED?

----------


## djsandman

Haagse Beemden Loop 2011

Gisteren een verzorging presentatie + muziek gedaan.

Hieronder een paar foto's.

Foto 1

Foto 2

Foto 3



Presentatiesetje van hunzelf later weggehaald wegens overbodig. (Behringer toppen B1224 ofzo + Alto Elvis 12)

Mijn setje bestond uit 4x 18Sound bas, 2x HK top. 2x XLS802, UltraDrive Pro (nieuw) en een brugje van 6m met 6 LED parren.

Baalde alleen van de banner van C.J. Sound Service. Had geen enkele inbreng bij dit evenement, maar dacht wel even een banner op te kunnen hangen.

----------


## vasco

> Baalde alleen van de banner van C.J. Sound Service. *Had geen enkele inbreng bij dit evenement*, maar dacht wel even een banner op te kunnen hangen.



Haagse Beemden Loop 2011 Sponsors volgens deze officiële pagina van de organisatie heeft dit bedrijf toch iets met het evenement. Misschien moet je eerst even onderzoek verrichten voordat je bepaalde uitspraken doet. Dit staat op deze manier niet heel erg netjes en collegiaal.

ps.
Misschien de foto's (iets) verkleinen zodat men niet heen en weer hoef te scrollen!

----------


## 4AC

Prima natuurlijk, maar het ziet er allemaal wel kaal uit (onverzorgd wou ik nog net niet zeggen).
Had je niet wat meer aan de aankleding kunnen doen? Bijvoorbeeld een backdropje her en der. Ik zou dat zelf zeker gedaan hebben aan beide kanten van de trap, zodat die lelijke vrachtwagen wat minder opvalt.

Geen ramp natuurlijk, zeker niet bij dit soort dingen, maar je bent zelf het visitekaartje voor een potentiële klant.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djsandman

> Prima natuurlijk, maar het ziet er allemaal wel kaal uit (onverzorgd wou ik nog net niet zeggen).
> Had je niet wat meer aan de aankleding kunnen doen? Bijvoorbeeld een backdropje her en der. Ik zou dat zelf zeker gedaan hebben aan beide kanten van de trap, zodat die lelijke vrachtwagen wat minder opvalt.
> 
> Geen ramp natuurlijk, zeker niet bij dit soort dingen, maar je bent zelf het visitekaartje voor een potentiële klant.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Klopt, had backdrops en alles bij me, en inderdaad het was kaal, maar de mogelijkheden waren beperkt. Ik had in eerste instantie een backdrop achter me willen hangen, maar daar hing reclame, dus mocht dat niet. 

Meer licht oid ophangen had een mogelijkheid kunnen zijn, ookal zie je het effect niet, het kleed aan.

Inderdaad had ik de trap wel kunnen afrokken en de onderkant van de vrachtwagen ook. 

@Vasco sorry voor de opmerking. Je hebt gelijk, alleen toch vraag ik me dan af waarom CJ niet sponsort op het gebied van materialen. (100 volt installatie over de gehele locatie bijvoorbeeld) 


Ik was op eigen initiatief daar puur om wat muziek te draaien. Dat ze gebruik wilde maken van een draadloze mic is later pas aan de orde gekomen.

----------


## djsandman

Heeft iemand een idee hoeveel oppervlakte je kan schilderen met 1 KG warnex? Is het dik of dun? En is het gewoon aan te brengen met een structuurrolletje?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## timedriver

Met 1 kg warnex kun je met gemak 2 18¨ kasten dik in de warnex zetten. Het heeft de consistentie van dikke yoghurt en is zonder problemen met een roller op te brengen. Ik zou eerst de kast met een lakroller rollen, daarna pas met een structuurroller, om te zorgen voor een voldoende dekkende laag.

----------


## djsandman

> Met 1 kg warnex kun je met gemak 2 18¨ kasten dik in de warnex zetten. Het heeft de consistentie van dikke yoghurt en is zonder problemen met een roller op te brengen. Ik zou eerst de kast met een lakroller rollen, daarna pas met een structuurroller, om te zorgen voor een voldoende dekkende laag.



 
Bedankt! Zou ik ook de kast eerst met gewone zwarte verf kunnen doen (lakroller) en daarna met warnex erover (struktuurroller)? Dit spaart ook weer warnex.

Ik wil 2 x 18 inch kast, en 5 afdekplaten voor de speakers ermee behandelen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

zijn al mensen hier die slechte ervaring hebben met de combi, zwarte verf/warnex.... dat schijnt elkaar af en toe toch te bijten...

----------


## djsandman

Ik kan via via 2 x Crest 9001 kopen tegen een leuke prijs. 
Ik wil deze gaan gebruiken voor mijn 18Sound baskasten. 1 versterker voor de 15 inch geladen met 15LW1400 en 1 versterker voor de dubbel 18 inch geladen met 18LW2400. 

Ik wil ze vooral op 8 ohm gebruiken aangezien ik meestal aan 2 x 15 inchers genoeg heb. Mocht ik 4 x 15 inch meenemen kan hij op 4 ohm ook prima werken!

De dubbel 18 inch kasten zijn al 4 ohm en kunnen dus ook goed gebruikt worden met deze amps. Ook op 2 ohm kan deze versterker nog veel aan, althans dat las ik dan weer ergens.. 

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met deze versterkers? Ik hoor graag zowel plus- als minpunten. Ook eventuele alternatieven zijn welkom!

----------


## highendsyl

50 kg per stuk!!!!

----------


## djsandman

Mijn mini line array is eindelijk klaar.
Ik heb hem even opgehangen in me kamer. 
www.twitpic.com/6bxrbb | www.twitpic.com/6bxrbx

Het zijn 4 x de FR101 kasten van 18Sound met DAS filters en de 10MB600 met XD125 drivers.

Vliegmateriaal is gemaakt van 40 x 9 mm stalen strips. Geen las aan tepas gekomen. Hangen momenteel aan 2 g haken per cluster, doughty half couplers zijn onderweg!

2 oktober wordt de set sowieso ingezet bij een buitenevement in Breda.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Je ziet wel dat de beugels waar het aan hangt doorhangen en dat mag niet volgensmij  :Wink: 
Er is hier al genoeg over gesproken over dit soort "construcniets".
Ik zou het nooit zo gedaan hebben in ieder geval

----------


## laptop

Leuk knutsel projectje, 

Maar het gewenste resultaat zal niet behaald worden door zomaar 2 "normale" topjes onder elkaar te knopen. Ik heb even de componenten nagezocht en zie dat er een 40X60 graden hoorn in zou zitten. Door de kastjes zo te plaatsen heb je een overvloed aan kam filtereffecten doordat er van de natuurkunde niets klopt. Dit geeft een erg rommelig geluidsbeeld en is absoluut niet fijn om naar te luisteren.
Tevens zit de kracht van een line-array niet in het gedeelte "mini", maar juist door met MEERDERE kleinere kasten een koppeling van geluid te krijgen. Waardoor minder vermogen nodig is voor dezelfde geluidsdruk.
Ook de manier waarop de "flightware" geconstrueerd is lijkt nogal dubieus, doorbuigende beugel. Zijn de drivers intern ook aan de "flightware" verbonden ? 
De kastjes aan elkaar koppelen door een strip en 2 boutjes (m6?), is in mijn ogen ook niet veilig. Zo`n kastje kan best wat trilling veroorzaken en dan zijn die vleugelmoertjes zo los, en het kastje zo beneden. 
En ik lees dat er geen enkele las aan te pas is gekomen, dat baart mij ook enige zorgen met betrekking tot die beugel aan de buis. Metaal rekt bij buiging en raakt daarbij sterkte kwijt, wanneer er gelast wordt is de las nooit het zwakste punt. (mits het een degelijke las is)

Ik denk wanneer er even iets meer "research" gedaan zou zijn, dat er dan degelijkere "flightware" bedacht zou zijn. En dat het concept van een line-array zo gewoon niet werkt.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Leuk bedacht maar slecht uitgevoerd. Hoe zitten de topjes aan de achterkant vast. Of zittten ze alleen van voren vast. Koop gewoon kastjes met standaard vlieg punten. Dan hoef je zelf niks te knutselen :Big Grin:

----------


## djsandman

De beugel buigt iets of wat door inderdaad, vandaar dat ik de bevestigingspunten ga veranderen naar buiten toe. De vliegware was van tevoren in de toppen gemonteerd met M10 inslagmoeren(vastgelijmd) en inbus verzonken om het op te vullen. De strips aan de zijkanten moeten (nu blijkt) iets langer zijn, zodat je de onderste kast beter van positie kan veranderen. Het is mijn eerste eigen projectje, meer voor de fun dan dat het op bijv. een L'acoustics line array moet gaan lijken. Het zijn pas 4 kastjes dus dat gaat ook helemaal niet.
Aan de achterkant zitten ook M10 inslagmoeren waarmee je de kasten ook nog aan elkaar kan bevestigen. (ook voor bijvoorbeeld safety's) 

Er zijn genoeg topkasten die voorzien zijn van "mogelijkheid tot vliegen", alleen moet je dan met kettingen gaan werken en daar had ik geen zin in. Door een beugel te maken oogt het net even anders, en omdat er 2 of meerdere onder elkaar hangen, oogt het als een mini line array vandaar die benaming. Dat doel heeft het niet, het is puur een bezigheidsprojectje, inzetbaar voor de kleinere buitenevenementen.

Over de spreidingshoek van de hoorn; dit klopt, enkel kan ik de kasten ook om en om hangen, waarbij dus de ene kast het hoog links heeft zitten, en de andere kast het hoog rechts. Naja natuurkundig gezien zal het wel niet kloppen, maar het klinkt gewoon heel goed! Of je het nu gelooft of niet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hardstyle

Wat ook een optie is: een statief gebruiken met een beugel voor 2 luidsprekers. (zag ik in een andere webshop)

----------


## djsandman

> Wat ook een optie is: een statief gebruiken met een beugel voor 2 luidsprekers. (zag ik in een andere webshop)



Toevallig vandaag binnengekregen, 2 van die beugels van K&M! Inderdaad hele mooie oplossing om 2 speakers op 1 statief of satelite te plaatsen. 

Foto

----------


## djsandman

2 oktober is gepasseerd, een leuk setje weggezet met veel positieve reacties! Hieronder de foto's:

Opbouw

Singelloop 11 (1)

Singelloop 11 (2) 

FR101's

Ik zit al te wachten op de reactie dat de onderste toppen te laag staan, dit komt echter doordat we in eerste instantie in een podiumwagen zouden staan, maar deze veel te klein bleek te zijn en zelf maar iets hebben gebouwd. We hadden dus geen statieven bij ons. Het hoog kwam echter ver genoeg doordat we die FR101's nog hadden hangen! Stacken als sub-sub-top was ook geen optie omdat we de spreiding graag zo wilden dat de bassen zowel aan de voorkant als aan de zeikanten goed te horen/voelen was, anders hadden we het maar gericht op één punt gehad. 

Apparatuurlijstje:

2x HK audio pro15
2x DB Arena 15
4x 18sound baskasten
2x Alto Elvis 12s bas
4x 18Sound FR101 gevlogen

De 4 bassen en 4 toppen werden aangestuurd door ieder een Crown XLS802, de 4 FR101 door een Crown XLS602, de Alto Elvis door een DAP P900 en achter ons hingen nog wat hoogkasten (monitorgeluid) ook aangestuurd door een DAP P900

8x LED Par56
6 meter truss

----------


## Stoney3K

Ziet er toch strak uit! Als je geen tussenpaaltjes hebt kun je altijd kijken of er nog ergens een paar lege (kabel) kisten zijn die als veredelde deurstopper tussen je sub en je top gepuzzeld kunnen worden.  :Wink: 

Doen die FR101's nu nog veel extra als je ze op hun kant hangt? Als ik het zo zie is de bovenste vooral om afstand te maken en de onderste loopt nu een beetje down-fill te spelen.

De vliegframes voor de FR101 ook zelf gebouwd? Zien er op het eerste gezicht netjes uit, maar ik ben benieuwd wat de heer Rinus ervan te zeggen heeft...  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

oeps...

een zuchtje wind in je zeil, en je had je complete truss ( die dus behoorlijk topzwaar is) in één zwaai ondersteboven getrokken. 

kortom : levensgevaarlijk knutselwerk weer dus.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> oeps...
> 
> een zuchtje wind in je zeil, en je had je complete truss ( die dus behoorlijk topzwaar is) in één zwaai ondersteboven getrokken. 
> 
> kortom : levensgevaarlijk knutselwerk weer dus.



Dat was eigenlijk ook wel het eerste wat ik dacht. Dit soort "constructies" zijn hier uit den boze.
Is de podium wagen te klein dan gooi je toch gewoon weer wat in de bus? 
Neem aan dat je van te voren hebt aangegeven hoeveel ruimte dat je nodig had?
Is dat niet geregeld, dan gaat er gewoon weer wat in de bus en heeft de klant pech of je stackt het naast je podium wagen?

Verder ziet het er aan de voorkant verder netjes uit maar achter de set is het gewoon een rommeltje met kabels.
Kabels te lang is niet erg maar loop ze dan gewoon uit en gooi ze niet zo op een bosje, kun je namelijk rare storingen van krijgen.

----------


## RonaldH

> Stacken als sub-sub-top was ook geen optie omdat we de spreiding graag zo wilden dat de bassen zowel aan de voorkant als aan de zeikanten goed te horen/voelen was, anders hadden we het maar gericht op één punt gehad.



De spreiding van de bassen hoef je je geen zorgen over te maken, ook niet bij stacken. Die krijg je echt niet op één punt, ook al zou je het graag willen.
Lage tonen richten verspreiding zich in deze opstelling rondom, dus zowel voor, achter en aan de zijkanten voldoende bas.

----------


## SPS

Aha! Die FR101's hebben we al eens eerder gezien met je eigen beugels.
Ook toen is er al opgemerkt dat je NOOIT twee kasten aan elkaar moet verbinden, maar ieder afzonderlijk in het frame moet bevestigen.
Nu moeten die arme M8? inslagmoertjes van de bovenste kast het gewicht van 2 kasten dragen.
Staat vast niet zo in de gebruiksaanwijzing van de speakers. En als er NIETS over hoe te vliegen in de gebruiksaanwijzing staat moet je er so-wie-so niet aan beginnen!

Daarnaast wordt het geluid op deze manier k*t, want de spreiding van deze topjes is ongetwijfeld iets van 80-90 graden (horizontaal, maar aangezien je ze gekanteld hebt nu dus vertikaal...................Of kun je de hoorns 90 graden draaien in de kast?

Paul

----------


## djsandman

Dat tentzeil zat er meer tegen de zon als tegen de wind, ten eerste was er geen wind, was dat maar waar en ten tweede wat is sterker, een jan willempje waar dat zeil mee vast zat of een windvlaag, precies een windvlaag dus die jan willem laat echt wel los op zo'n moment.

De FR101 beugels zijn verstevigd met aan de bovenkant een extra strip. Ook de haken zijn verder naar buiten gebracht. Het gaat BTW zoals eerder gezegd niet om M8 maar om M10. 

Jammer dat jullie zulke conclusies trekken zonder dan ook maar enige ervaring te hebben met deze kastjes. 
Ik heb genoeg kasten zien hangen aan dergelijke beugels, de meeste zelfs van dunner materiaal. De standaard vliegbeugels van DB bijvoorbeeld. 

Kabels achter dat basje waren inderdaad niet echt netjes weggelegd.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik heb genoeg kasten zien hangen aan dergelijke beugels, de meeste zelfs van dunner materiaal. De standaard vliegbeugels van DB bijvoorbeeld.



Ik kan er nog wel 30 noemen, maar wel steeds 1 kastjes aan 1 beugel, ook bij bijvoorbeeld de D&B Q7 waar jij op doelt.
Als je kijkt naar de dikte van het staal bij vliegframes van line-array systemen of systemen die regelmatig met meerdere kasten gevlogen worden (Function One, Synco STS, D&B Q1, zelfs JBL VRX): stuk voor stuk serieuze vliegframes.
Nou wil ik niet zeggen dat je frame niet sterk genoeg zou zijn (want zoals je terecht opmerkt: dat is op een foto niet te beoordelen) of dat een 2x M10 niet voldoende zou zijn om 2 kastjes te vliegen (daar ben ik niet kundig genoeg voor), maar ik wil aangeven dat je ook je eigen, goed doordachte ideeën kritisch moet bekijken.
Denk als een wetenschapper. Als die iets ontdekt is hij/zij vervolgens maanden bezig om de eigen theorie onderuit te halen. Als dat niet lukt gaan ze pas publiceren. Zo kritisch mag je best op jezelf zijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ..... wat is sterker, een jan willempje waar dat zeil mee vast zat of een windvlaag, precies een windvlaag dus die jan willem laat echt wel los op zo'n moment.....



gelul  !!!! 
Je hebt gewoon weer mazzel gehad, dat het niet waaide. Met dezelfde janwillempjes zetten we vroeger hele vrachtwagenzeilen vast, die vervolgens met 80 kmh door weer en wind reden. 
Verder heb je echt niet zoveel wind nodig om je truss te laten omflikkeren. Topzwaar, geen ballast, en een beperkte outrig.

Dit soort onzin-aannames kostte onlangs genoeg mensenlevens.

----------


## djsandman

@renevanh kijk en dat vind ik tenminste een normale reactie. @************** daarentegen. 

" gelul  !!!! 
Je hebt gewoon weer mazzel gehad, dat het niet waaide. "  

Dus jij denkt dat ik niet aan factoren als wind denk? Als je zoiets op een strand bouwt of open veld, dan snap ik jouw reactie.. Maar dat was in dit geval niet zo.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dus jij denkt dat ik niet aan factoren als wind denk?



Als dat denken is dan laat maar. 

Gauw ff een klaarsje opsteken voor st Jozef, de bouwheilige, dat het deze keer weer goed afgelopen is.

----------


## Richnies2000

beetje of topic maar ook weer niet,

wat zal de breeksterkte zijn van een jan willempje?

----------


## pilot

Laat er iemand zijn foto's zien ,wordt die aan alle kanten afgezeken over dingen.Beste stuurlui staan wal zeggen ze wel eens maar dat het er zoveel zijn.Aannames aannames en nog eens aannames.Wie was er ter plekke?Wie heeft hem toen op de gevaren gewezen?
Wordt aan de hand van een foto waarop een stukje van een beugel staat al gezegd dat dat niet kan.Inslagmoeren die niet zouden kunnen.
Ik moet het nog zien dat die bouten en moeren zijdelings uit de kast getrokken worden.
Als dat zo zou zijn dan vielen bij heel veel fabrieken hele lichtlijnen en afzuigkanalen naar beneden hoor.
Tuurlijk is opbouwende kritiek goed maar hier lopen steeds meer betweters en afzeikers rond.

----------


## Junior

> Tuurlijk is opbouwende kritiek goed maar hier lopen steeds meer betweters en afzeikers rond.



+1

Zeker bij een paar mensen op het forum lijkt het of ze alleen willen laten zien hoeveel ze weten ...

----------


## Gast1401081

Alsof Pilot en Junior zulke goeie ideeën hebben : hebben jullie al zo'n truss met lading op je kop gehad ofzo, dat je zo dom lult?

----------


## Junior

> Alsof Pilot en Junior zulke goeie ideeën hebben : hebben jullie al zo'n truss met lading op je kop gehad ofzo, dat je zo dom lult?



**************,

Kijk nu laat je weer zien dat jij graag wil laten zien dat jij alles weet en snapt hoe de wereld werkt.
Als je terug lees kan je zien dat ik nergens mijn mening heb laten horen over hoe dit staat opgesteld, maar over het gedrag van sommige mensen op dit forum....

Dit is hoe die mensen op mij over komen ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe dat bij andere mensen is.

Maar jullie doen mij sterk aan het spreekwoord de beste stuurlui staan aan wal denken, dat sta je blijkbaar ook anders had je niet zoveel tijd om berichtten op dit forum te posten want dan was je wel aan het werk geweest.
Ik heb trouwens nog nooit foto's van jou op dit forum gezien..... maar wel kritiek leveren op anderen.. 

maar laten we weer ontopic gaan :Smile: 

Groeten,

----------


## dj-inkognito

> **************,
> 
> Maar jullie doen mij sterk aan het spreekwoord de beste stuurlui staan aan wal denken, dat sta je blijkbaar ook anders had je niet zoveel tijd om berichtten op dit forum te posten want dan was je wel aan het werk geweest.
> Ik heb trouwens nog nooit foto's van jou op dit forum gezien..... maar wel kritiek leveren op anderen.. 
> 
> maar laten we weer ontopic gaan
> 
> Groeten,



volgens mij heb jij geen idee hoe serieus dit is of wel, je praat over mensenlevens.
WIND IS ONVOORSPELBAAR! hoevaak moet dat aan gehaalt worden...... zelfs in een dicht bebouwde winkel straat moet je rekening houden met een antal natuurkundige factoren zoals de wind. ja ook daar waait het. en ook al lijkt het bij opbouw mooi weer. het is niet te voorspellen of het gaat waaien of niet op een locatie, en dan maakt het ook nog eens verschil of je een zeil goed strak spandt of dat het zo slordig zit als hieronder de fotos. dsan heeft het zeil nog kans om kracht uit te oefenen ook.


junior, volgens mij heb je geen enkel idee wat voor meerwaarde mac hier al op het forum heeft gehad. en ja hij weet waarschijnlijk een stuk meer als jou als ik je andwoorden zo lees,

en die opmerking van je dat hij anders wel aan het werk was geweest slaat al helemaal op NIETS de meeste werkzaamheden in dit vak vinden in het weekend plaats.

om nog maar niet te spreken over de opstelling van de speakers, subs kun je niet richten dus die hadden in dit geval makkelijk gestackt kunnen worden, was je geluid een stuk ten goeden gekomen in mijn ogen.

----------


## Gast1401081

tsja , idioten hou je altijd. 
Nogmaals : gauw een kaarsje opsteken voor de bouw-heilige Sint Jozef. 
(ik heb daar geen tijd voor, ik werk maar 80 uur per week...)

----------


## stainz

Als ik de foto's zo zie ben ik er al vrijwel 100% zeker van dat hier niet alles gedaan is om de constructie zo veilig mogelijk neer te zetten. Een zeil dat met JW'pies vast zit kan ontzettend veel hebben om nog maar niet te spreken van de kracht die het uitoefent op je truss. 

Hoe heb je bijvoorbeeld gedacht over de vorming van waterzakken in het geval dat het had gaan regenen?

----------


## pilot

> tsja , idioten hou je altijd. 
> Nogmaals : gauw een kaarsje opsteken voor de bouw-heilige Sint Jozef. 
> (ik heb daar geen tijd voor, ik werk maar 80 uur per week...)



Toch knap dat je dan zoveel tijd hebt om te reageren.En waar blijven jou foto's?
Ik snap echt wel dat sommige constructies niet kunnen.Maar om iemand dan zo af te zeiken is erg laag.
Er worden en niet alleen door jou maar door verschillende mensen uitspraken gedaan waar geen mens wat aan heeft.
Als je over elke scheet na gaat denken heb je geen leven meer en pis je op een gegeven moment azijn.
Het is goed gegaan bij die jongen,mss dat hij volgende keer de zaak anders aanpakt.

----------


## Junior

Tja dan op dit forum maar een domme idioot die alleen lult in zn "andwoorden" 

Sander,
Zijn al die speakers van jou?
 waarom niet één merk speakers?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Bijna tijd voor een zak popcorn.

Bot, ik denk dat DJ Sandman het ook gewoon opbouwend moet bekijken ipv gelijk te denken dat we hem afzeiken.
De wind is een uiterst onvoorspelbare factor en nog gevaarlijker in een winkelstraat!
Zie maar eens hoevaak je hoort dat er toch weer marktkramen zijn omgewaaid. Je hoort het weinig maar het gebeurt toch regelmatig.

Tevens is inderdaad sub niet te richten dus dat is een les voor d'n dj sandman, volgende keer gewoon stacken en een topje erop en de andere op een statief erbij.
Komt absoluut je kwaliteit en spreiding ten goede. 

Wat ook gezegd mag worden en dat zei ik volgensmij al eerder, aan de voorkant zag het er toch prima uit verder. Dat er wat op en aanmerkingen zijn dat heb je altijd. Wie hier ook foto's neerzet, MusicXtra, Mac, Jij of Ik, er zijn altijd punten van kritiek. Maar als je je op een normale manier kunt verweren zonder boos te worden is er toch niets aan de hand?

----------


## djspeakertje

> Bijna tijd voor een zak popcorn.



+1

Om onze grote cultuurhaters in de tweede kamer maar eens aan te halen: "Doe toch eens normaal man!"

Kritiek is goed, zeker in deze situatie, en ik snap dat sommige mensen vinden dat bepaalde forummers nogal veel kritiek hebben, maar die hebben hun sporen heus wel verdient. Probeer er eens wat van te leren, in plaats van alles te relativeren en zo meer gevaarlijke situaties te creëren...


Zo, dat weer een heel sjiek verhaal voor een geluidstechnicus, succes dr mee.

Daan

----------


## djsandman

Ik vind het bijna lachwekkend worden hier. 
Ik sta open voor verbeteringen, maar niet voor opmerkingen zoals die van **************(80 uur per week werken, maar wel tijd hebben om zoveel te posten?)

@Junior nee ik heb dit samen met een vriend gedaan, hij beschikte over de Alto en DB spullen, ik heb alleen 18Sound en HK.
@stainz de weersverwachtingen waren zeer goed afgelopen weekend, dit heb ik goed in de gaten gehouden. Als er regen was voorspelt, had ik daar sowieso al niet gestaan! 
@radioactivediscoshow ik kan kritiek best waarderen, anders zit je niet op dit forum lijkt mij, maar de reacties die hier zojuist werden gegeven zijn in mijn ogen niet opbouwend of goed bedoeld.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Ik vind het bijna lachwekkend worden hier. 
> Ik sta open voor verbeteringen, maar niet voor opmerkingen zoals die van **************(80 uur per week werken, maar wel tijd hebben om zoveel te posten?)



80 uur werken per week is heel normaal in dit circuit.
ik ben *NU* ook aan het werk en ik heb tussendoor zoals je ziet ook best wel even tijd om op het forum te lezen en te posten, hoewel tegenwoordig bijna elke persoon wel een smartphone heeft waarmee je ook op internet kunt vind ik het eigenlijk niet zo heel raar.

on topic.

gezien de foto vind ik de plaatsing van je toppen ( richting ) wel goed gekozen omdat je anders het kanaal op staat te blazen. en nu voor de front de fr1's hebt hangen en nu dus ook een stuk zijkant erbij pakt.
blijf er wel bij dat je je subs had moeten stacken om nog meer uit je toppen te halen, sub valt toch niet te richten.
verder ziet het er goed uit op de kabels na.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Ik vind het bijna lachwekkend worden hier. 
> Ik sta open voor verbeteringen, maar niet voor opmerkingen zoals die van **************(80 uur per week werken, maar wel tijd hebben om zoveel te posten?)



geloof me dat dit momenteel de dagen zijn in deze branche! Begrijp dat het voor jou, Dj Sandman, niet zo is. Maar het is echt zo. Ik doe het dan al niet fulltime maar weekenden draaien van 24 tot 32 uur is geen uitzondering hoor! Straks in de winter word het weer wat rustiger en dan zijn ze hier nog veel vaker  :Wink: 

Maar nogmaals, ik denk dat iedereen je alleen maar wil helpen om zo een veilige situatie te creëren. Jij bent immers ten alle tijde aansprakelijk als er ook maar iets fout gaat met jou spullen en daardoor schade/letsel aanricht bij derden. Bijvoorbeeld jou truss waait om en valt op een auto. Dan mag jij in de buidel. We willen je hier gewoon van bewust maken zodat je er de volgende keer wel 2x over nadenkt voordat je dit doet. Tevens weet ik zeker dat je zelf ook absoluut al gedacht hebt van, mmmm die jongens hebben toch wel gelijk  :Wink:

----------


## djsandman

Ik zal voortaan mijn toppen proberen hoger te zetten, zelf vaak genoeg gelezen op dit forum op welke manieren het kan, maar toch eigenwijs geweest dus :P
Zeiltje ga ik zeker vaker zo doen! Heerlijk heel de middag lekker in de shaduw gestaan(ipv uitgekookt) en nog een leuk praatje naderhand op dit forum aan overgehouden ook, hahaha..

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik vind het bijna lachwekkend worden hier. 
> Ik sta open voor verbeteringen, maar niet voor opmerkingen zoals die van **************(80 uur per week werken, maar wel tijd hebben om zoveel te posten?)



Software in een systeem schieten en opnieuw opstarten kost 5 minuten. Peuk, koffie, browsertje, ik red me wel.
Verder blijft het een beunhaas-klusje van de bovenste plank. Vooral vaker doen, en kaarsjes blijven branden... 99 % kans dat het op je eigen knar valt. Alle zegen komt dus toch van boven.

----------


## djsandman

Sorry wist niet dat je zo bijgelovig was.
Overdrijven is natuurlijk ook een vak.

Verdere reacties van jou op dit topic mogen van mij uitblijven, voegen toch niks toe.
Succes en een fijne avond verder

----------


## laserguy

Ik wist niet dat sommige mensen zo koppig konden zijn en zó dom tegelijk dat ze niet beseffen welke gevaren zo een zeil inhoudt. Wind is NOOIT te voorspellen. Het is niet de eerste keer dat er in de zomer kraampjes weggeblazen worden door 1 plotse en onverwachte windstoot. En met een zeiltje van 2 op 2 kun je al op het strand serieus gaan zeilen zonder dat het hoeft te stormen!

En wat ************** betreft: hij drukt het misschien soms wat cru uit maar hij beseft WEL wat voor een gevaren hier aan verbonden zijn en welke verantwoordelijkheden dit met zich meebrengt. Je zou blij moeten zijn met het GRATIS advies van deskundigen als Mac.

Dus wat ga je doen? Je publiek de volgende keer weer in gevaar brengen? Al is gezien de plek waar je staat (naast een hoog gebouw) de kans groter dat de wind onder je zeil komt en de boel optilt, waardoor de achterste truss naar voor valt. Op jou en je apparatuur dus. En eerlijk maar cru gezegd: misschien moet dit maar eens gebeuren want ik vrees dat je anders nooit zult leren...

Ook van mij zal een verdere reactie op dit topic uitblijven want je zult toch vinden dat dit niks toevoegt. Ik heb dan in ieder geval ook wel tenminste geprobeerd om jouw publiek tegen jouw gevaarlijk bouwsel te beschermen...

----------


## dj-inkognito

en hier sluit ik me 100% bij aan.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Sorry wist niet dat je zo bijgelovig was.
> Overdrijven is natuurlijk ook een vak.
> 
> Verdere reacties van jou op dit topic mogen van mij uitblijven, voegen toch niks toe.
> Succes en een fijne avond verder



zou haast denken dat jij echt vanaf je zolderkamertje begonnen bent en nog nooit een "echte" klus gedaan hebt.
jij blijft vreselijk eigenwijs reageren tegen mensen die al jaren in dit vak zitten.
niet heel erg slim van je, dit zijn de mensen die jou helpen om het te verbeteren maar ben toch bang dat jij op deze manier altijd tot teun de beun blijft behoren.

de reacties van mac voegen meer waarde toe dan jij kunt inschatten maar ik begin ook langzaam het idee te krijgen dat je hooguit een jaar of 16/17 bent?

----------

